# Titus/Salsa Demo Day in Fort Collins, CO



## TheCycologist (May 1, 2006)

Just an FYI...

*The Cycologist
Titus & Salsa Cycles
Present a
Road & Mountain Bike
DEMO DAY

Saturday, May 20, 2006
11AM – 4PM
West End of Horsetooth Road
Fort Collins, CO

Ride & Gawk
At the 
Largest Collection of 
High End Road and Mountain Bikes 
on display in Northern Colorado this summer!

Over 40 custom and semi-custom bicycles from Titus & Salsa Cycles including 
The Revolutionary Exogrid and Isogrid technology from Titus​*
Road bikes to fit riders from 4’10” to 6’4”. 

Intermediate paced group road ride will be hosted at 10AM (please call to pre-register and guarantee a demo bike in your size).

The experts from Titus, Salsa & Cycologist will be on hand to answer your questions about road frames and components.

Cool bike schwag (t-shirts, sweatshirts, socks, hats, etc) will be presented throughout the day.

Bring your helmet & shoes, for sure, and your pedals if you are so inclined.


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Sounds fun*

I ride through that area all the time -- MTB on the Pine Ridge trails and on road rides I use the dirt trail from the end of Horsetooth as a shortcut to Overland Trail. (At least I did before the %*## city turned the whole area into a construction zone for its new, over-priced eyesore of a park, but that's another rant.)

I'll try to come by and have a look. I like Titus and Salsa bikes, although I'm not planning to buy anything new in the near term.


----------

